# New interior trim pieces



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

decent.

i wanna do something with my silver interior stuff, either a darker titatiumish paint or a black brushed wrap...

got all the threads bookmarked by the dude with the pink interior for his wife

im concerned aboot how much more the chrome everywhere will pop out against darker than the original silver....AND HOW MUCH WORK ITLL TAKE TO SPRAY THE CHROME


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

@Boraz:

I ordered 2 kinds of carbon fiber, one is black one is anthiricite. You might look into it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bsumpter said:


> @Boraz:
> 
> I ordered 2 kinds of carbon fiber, one is black one is anthiricite. You might look into it.
> View attachment 60545


yeah, ive looked at 100's of wraps

i actually like the carbon fiber a bit, the stigma of it bothers me though...


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I ordered 2 yards of 24" vinyl. With what I have left over, I'll be doing the bow ties and will tackle the door handles on the inside. Lucky for me, I work at a sign shop and can get the vinyl at a supplier that we deal with for cheap.

I also have 2 yards of matte black that I'll be using on the outside.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

boraz said:


> decent.
> 
> got all the threads bookmarked by the dude with the pink interior for his wife.


oh I see how I'm known around here... Just messing, I'm glad the threads are coming of use for others. It looks good and you will be surprised when it's done for a month or two and you see a stock interior, it just doesn't look as good as a painted one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

APCruze said:


> oh I see how I'm known around here... Just messing, I'm glad the threads are coming of use for others. It looks good and you will be surprised when it's done for a month or two and you see a stock interior, it just doesn't look as good as a painted one.


I just assumed you were aiming the pink interior as a Valentine's Day gift.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Good theory but I actually did it about a year ago, I guess you could say I washed and waxed her car today for valentines day... The rims look good though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Good theory but I actually did it about a year ago, I guess you could say I washed and waxed her car today for valentines day... The rims look good though.


So it was for last year's Valentine's Day. It's hard to top something like that.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Well since we didn't buy the Cruze till march I would have to say yes, it was just a late valentines present... Or at least making up for not getting her one in the first place...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think it came out great.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Marden64-

Looks great. Did you disconnect the traction control switch and the shifter postion light from the trim piece around the shifter? If so how? I can't figure out those chinese connectors.

Thanks


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes I disconnected everything. Was really easy. If memory servesme correctly, there was a black tab that slid back and them you unclipped them.


----------

